# High Ammonia, low nitrite, low nitrate



## EatMySchwartz (Feb 6, 2009)

I recently bought a 28 gallon bowfront. I bought the tank two weeks ago on a thursday. I then bought fish that saturday. I think i didn't allow my tank to properly cycle. I now need to make water changes twice a week and i need to add ammonia remover. Is there any way to restore the biological filter? Im pretty sure I didn't allow time to do its part. Im new to cichlids and so its my fault on the count of being a nooby. I currently have 5 small yellow labs and a small pleco. I also have 3 live plants. I noticed that the day after I placed the fish and plants inside the tank that my water was extremely cloudy. Is this the nitrogen cycle? Did i mess the cycle up? Am I screwed? I need help please.


----------



## Dan22 (Feb 12, 2009)

your not screwed but you do have an ammonia problem which is why your water is cloudy. what u need to do is go to the place you got your setup and smack everyone in the face and then demand a biological additive. just kidding. when u go to your LFS ask for something called microbe-lift or if they dont have it ask for a product called cycle if they dont have either you could use stress zyme if u have to. These products add beneficial bacteria necessary to convert ammonia to nitrite then nitrate(the nitrogen cycle). The product you are buying is beneficial bacteria so u really can't over-dose but dont be rediculous. I would stop feeding almost completely feeding maybe once every two to three days. Add the recomended dosage (usually one capful per 10gal) to your filter and then the same dosage to your tank water. you can do this twice per week. Do not replace your filter cartridge until your cycle is complete. Do not gravel vac until your cycle is complete. you can do small water changes to keep toxic levels down. You will know when your cycle is complete when your ammonia and nitrite will be zero


----------



## Dan22 (Feb 12, 2009)

your not screwed but you do have an ammonia problem which is why your water is cloudy. what u need to do is go to the place you got your setup and smack everyone in the face and then demand a biological additive. just kidding. when u go to your LFS ask for something called microbe-lift or if they dont have it ask for a product called cycle if they dont have either you could use stress zyme if u have to. These products add beneficial bacteria necessary to convert ammonia to nitrite then nitrate(the nitrogen cycle). The product you are buying is beneficial bacteria so u really can't over-dose but dont be rediculous. I would stop feeding almost completely feeding maybe once every two to three days. Add the recomended dosage (usually one capful per 10gal) to your filter and then the same dosage to your tank water. you can do this twice per week. Do not replace your filter cartridge until your cycle is complete. Do not gravel vac until your cycle is complete. you can do small water changes to keep toxic levels down. You will know when your cycle is complete when your ammonia and nitrite will be zero.


----------



## Dan22 (Feb 12, 2009)

sorry for the double


----------



## EatMySchwartz (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Dan, I just hope my fish don't die because right now they are very stressed. Is it ok if I add Ammonia Remover?


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Check out this thread..... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=188229


----------



## EatMySchwartz (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks sleepy


----------

